# How do I consolidate empty bars into one bar showing the number of rest bars in Sibelius?



## shaimaestro (Apr 27, 2020)

Thanks


----------



## mikeh-375 (Apr 29, 2020)

In Sibelius 8 you go to Layout. Select the bars you wish to consolidate and then at the top menu bar select 'show multirest'. That's it.


----------



## shaimaestro (Apr 29, 2020)

Awesome, thanks!


----------

